# Johnson's Beach Sharking 6/7/12 morning



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Went out this morning at around 3a.m. to try for another shot a the monster that broke my 100lb braid monday night... Didn't get him but i got one bluefish, one catfish, two baby sharks, and one a little over 4ft on my Saltist... No runs at all on the Fin Nor that got hit twice on monday, but i didn't have the same bait either... Surf was rough for about 75yds then the Gulf was smooth as glass... Good morning of fishing:thumbup:


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh and the two babys somehow got a 9/0 circle hook in their mouth... Was using frozen Bonita, and the Bluefish as bait.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Nothin wrong with a little fun, The wife son an I went there 3 days back an those little boogers were hitting our bait as fast as we got the wieghts on bottom. It was all good till a4 1/2 mabe a 5 ft black tip brushed by the son an I while walking the sand bar to make a cast before back walking the line to shore. Now not just my dive knife but I might be takin a bump stick with us soon as i find one reasonable He He, They had fun pulling the babys in tho. Congrats on a day we didnt try thinking the rain would keep the day a mess, :thumbsup: ole Carver


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

lot's of action out there yesterday, catfish, ladyfish, baby sharks, and one pomp. In my younger days I would of been out there on a surfboard It was pretty good.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Did you catch the 4' Blacktip on the frozen Bonita or the fresh-caught Bluefish?


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

what are you using to catch the blues?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks guys it was a fun day of fishing:thumbup:... actually I used the Bonita to catch the Bluefish, then put the Bluefish on the big rod and caught everything on the little Saltist 30 with Bonita... The blue got hits and had bites taken out of it but all from other bluefish or the baby sharks.... So yesterday frozen Bonita was bait of choice.... But on Monday when i lost my monster it was on a whole Spanish first, bite was right behind the gillplate... then a whole ladyfish is what was on when i got my 100lb braid snapped when i locked the drag... never slowed him down...


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

what area are you fishing? I do all my shark fishing in walton county. Mainly 3-5ft black tips. Had one like you were saying on about a 6lbs king mackerel head that tore line out so fast I thought it was a Mako. Spit the bait without getting a hook in him. I go all the time. I would like to go with a large group and have a little tournement of some sort for a t-shirt or trophy that gets passed around yearly.


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

Are you running your baits out with a yak? June grass has been a burden over here. I got a guy on a nice black tip last saturday and have another guy going tomorrow.


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

All of the ones i have caught this year have actually been on casted baits... I sold my kayak when i got over its weight limit, so i need to buy another before i use the big gear... But happy with the success of the casted baits and feel that the Fin Nor can handle sharks up to 10' (thats how long the leader is) but the other night i feel like i had a knot in the line or he got wrapped in the leader.... I fish in the Johnson's Beach State Park...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

That blacktip is some good eating!


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

Ever need company at johnsons beach let me know, I got a Kayak to paddle out bait to the blue water


----------



## DustinE (Oct 27, 2010)

penn 10/0 said:


> All of the ones i have caught this year have actually been on casted baits... I sold my kayak when i got over its weight limit, so i need to buy another before i use the big gear... But happy with the success of the casted baits and feel that the Fin Nor can handle sharks up to 10' (thats how long the leader is) but the other night i feel like i had a knot in the line or he got wrapped in the leader.... I fish in the Johnson's Beach State Park...


That is pretty good work with casting. I got told by a park ranger it is illegal to shark fish in the state parks and I would get a fine if I was caught. I looked online right after he told me that. I cant find anything in the regulations stating that. Do any of you know?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

It is legal. That Park Ranger was probably having a bad day. I dont know, other than some piers, anywhere that prohibits shark fishing from shore. 

Go get Jaws!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Devinsdad is right i have told the park rangers that i was shark fishing before out there... Kinda hard to lie with the gear we use..lol... But they don't seem to mind as long as your not in an overly populated area... And even if you are and the people still decide to swim when they see you with big gear out on the beach, thats their problem... As long as you had your gear out first...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Bingo Penn! Humans being at the top of the food chain ends as soon as we enter the water.
Funny story: Last fall me and BeerItSelf were shark fishing one Saturday evening at Chickenbone Beach. We waited until the swimmers got out of the water before yaking our baits out. It was way before dark when he hooked up on a big Blacktip. The swimmers that decided to get back in the water after we set lines quickly got out after realizing what he had on his line.


----------

